# Yoga & Exercise DVDs for fat people.



## Tina (Aug 29, 2007)

I have been asked, several times, to provide links for yoga and various other exercise videos/DVDs for fat folk. I figured, why not put it here? Those of you with good links, please post them!

Yoga:

Yoga: Just My Size with Meghan Garcia, and a review of said DVD. Also, Yoga for Round Bodies.(buy through the Dimensions link, if you're going to buy it, eh? Amazon will give special pricing if you buy both).

Here is an instructional page.

An article I love from the now out of print Radiance Magazine. Just because. 

Exercises:

A page on Seated Total Body Strength

I use the Body Flex workout, as well as lifting weights. Most of the exercises are seated, but some I do standing. The advanced workout is mostly standing. I always feel free, whatever type of exercise I do, to do what I can and skip what I can't.

There's also:
Sit and Be Fit.

Chair Dancing.

Seated Strength and Cardio.

Seated Core Exercises


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2007)

Tina, Thanks for posting these. I do the Leslie Sansone "Walk away the pounds" dvd's at home regularly. The good thing about them is that an individual can go at their own pace.
I am not pushing exercise here people. Just listing a good source. 
We all must do what we are comfortable with. I have issues with my health due to the MS and weight stuff, so I also need to perform the exercises to my own level of ability etc. I had a bad fall last week due to being over tired. When I am in that state I have problems with my balance due to the damage to my nervous system from the MS. I am ok now.
Be well everyone.
Susannah


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 29, 2007)

I love Mega Yoga by Megan Garcia...it's what I do at home. Funny this thread popped up, because today I am renewing my yoga membership after work.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2007)

FitBALL® 101: Exercises for Plus Size and Under Active Adult

Review
DVD
Fitball


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2007)

Belly Dancing For Full Figured Women:


----------

